# sheephead fishing around the pass



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

we went out saturday to fish for sheephead, found plenty around. We used ultra-light rods, 12lb flouro leaders on a carolina rig, 3/4oz eggs and #4 hooks. They werehitting the fiddler crabs. I noticed some other fisherman not having luck while we were getting hits regularly. Your rig is important if you want to catch these fish. We caught nine. It was a nice day to be out on the water. -Lane


----------



## Trafficman (Apr 12, 2010)

May I ask what you mean around the pass. I am new here and to the forum while trying to read and learn as I go.

Jeff


----------



## diverdwn (Nov 13, 2007)

we fished the steel jetties over on the west side of pensacola pass, the Massachusetts about a mile out in the gulf, and the rocks over by the fort pickens jetties.

Every time I catch a mess of sheephead I remember how hard they are to clean. I don't like to waste any meat, it seems to take hours to filet these fish properly.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Any time you filet there is a waste of meat. Try using electric knife to filet. Works great but there is still a loss of meat around head and backbone.l


----------

